# Shaft Guru Question: Project X 5.5/6.0 Stiffness vs Aldila RIP Alpha



## GeneralStore (May 9, 2014)

Not sure if anyone has hit with all of these shafts or knows the answer, but I will try asking anyway.
How does the stiffness of these 2 shafts compare to the Aldila RIP range?

If I play a stiff in the Aldila RIP Alpha, would that be the 5.5 or the 6.0? 
How do the shafts differ?

Thanks very much
GS


----------



## Doh (May 9, 2014)

When I got fitted for my AP2s I was between reg and stiff and was reccomended the PX 5.5.


----------



## Lump (May 9, 2014)

PX 5.5 is not a reg/stiff shaft. It more like a firm stiff.
He also ment the graphite driver shaft and not the steel iron shafts.

The wood shafts play strong. If you swing well with a Rip stiff then a PX 5.5 shaft would work well. ( although it may play slightly stiffer than the Rip)


----------



## GeneralStore (May 9, 2014)

Thanks and the 6.0 would play even stiffer than the 5?


----------



## Ethan (May 10, 2014)

The flex rating (5.5, 6. etc) of Project X shafts are not consistent. Neither are they the same as Rifle flexes. 

So, for example, the manufacturer recommends that if you use 5.5 iron shafts, you should use 6.0 graphite. If you switch from 5.5 iron shafts on to PX Flighted iron shafts, move to 6.0 etc.

PXi also don't compare directly to PX, nor PX Black to PX graphite.

This is further complicated by 'made for' versions, such as seen in Nike and Callaway, which don't compare directly.

The 6.0 will play stiffer than the 5.5 in any variant in the range.

Hope that has cleared it all up :mmm:.


----------



## Sybez (May 10, 2014)

Personally I don't think its as simple as that. Yes graphite and irons flexs differ, also wood to iron differ because of the way they are loaded in the swing. They need to be hit and see the ballflights you want to get, and see what AOA you are giving to get the best out of them.

Personally I play 5.0 PX flighted in my irons (which the above posts suggest that this is "softer") and I have PX 6.0 in my Ultility X proto 2 iron, PX 6.5 in my 3deep (both graphite). My irons give me a lovely feel and plenty of "spring" or lag in my style of club head delivery. The 2 iron and woods are longer shafts so the "stiffer" feel they give me allow better delivery to impact, without changing swing dynamics....

Go hit em! :thup:


----------



## Ethan (May 10, 2014)

Sybez said:



			Personally I don't think its as simple as that. Yes graphite and irons flexs differ, also wood to iron differ because of the way they are loaded in the swing. They need to be hit and see the ballflights you want to get, and see what AOA you are giving to get the best out of them.

Personally I play 5.0 PX flighted in my irons (which the above posts suggest that this is "softer") and I have PX 6.0 in my Ultility X proto 2 iron, PX 6.5 in my 3deep (both graphite). My irons give me a lovely feel and plenty of "spring" or lag in my style of club head delivery. The 2 iron and woods are longer shafts so the "stiffer" feel they give me allow better delivery to impact, without changing swing dynamics....

Go hit em! :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Use whatever works for you, but it is simply a fact that PX Flighted 5.0 are quite a lot (1 good flex band in TT DG terms) "softer". The utility and 3deep are a lot closer to each other, assuming the utility is a PXi and the 3deep is a graphite.

No rule says you have to play the same flex in any 2 clubs, but it helps to know what is comparable from one shaft to another.


----------



## GeneralStore (May 10, 2014)

Thanks guys, I was looking at buying a X Hot Pro 3 Deep, which has the project x velocity shaft I believe. Because the X2 Hot has a different shaft, I can't really try that combo. I would imagine that would be a made for shaft, but am unsure


----------



## Foxholer (May 11, 2014)

GeneralStore said:



			Thanks guys, I was looking at buying a X Hot Pro 3 Deep, which has the project x velocity shaft I believe. Because the X2 Hot has a different shaft, I can't really try that combo. I would imagine that would be a made for shaft, but am unsure
		
Click to expand...

If the Deep version - which I prefer - goes as well as the 'standard' version I tried at KoD, then it has be on your list to try! It's certainly at the top of mine - and that was with the made-for Aldila blue!


----------

